# Renting Etihad Towers or Nation Towers: process?



## wfcp (Jul 8, 2016)

Do you rent via some online websites and agents or do you contact the property directly? The reason why I am asking is that for example for Etihad Towers they seem to advertise a lot of free apartments on their website, while I also saw a lot of apartments advertised by real estate agents on online websites. Thus, just wondering if I should contact directly the property or go via agents? Same for Nation Towers? 

P.S. Is there any other condo in that south end of the corniche between Etihad and Nation? Or are those the only two? Skyscrapers are always being built in Abu Dhabi so, one never knows when something new pops up.


----------

